# Expense Tracker App



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm trying to find an iPad app (free or not) that is the simplest, no-brainer, expense tracker. I don't need conversions, expense-to-budget, categories, etc. I want a simple list-like tracking system where I can key in what I spend. I have a tendency to frivolously spend $$ here and there, then I shock myself why my AMEX charges start appearing.  Eeek! Did I actually spend that much? 

I buy stupid little things, then forget I bought them. I bough a dog stroller on ebay cuz my 16 yo Lhasa wants to go on my 2.5 mile daily walks and she can't do it. Heck, I can hardly do it at my age and I can't carry her midway through. I buy Kindle books, I buy iPad apps, I threw in another 64gb 3g iPad for my hubby who just hogs my iPad constantly, and some clothes or gadgets here and there. 

I really need something that will help to sort of curb my shock value when I check my AMEX online. Maybe if I SEE my actual spending list I won't hit the BUY button so much. Maybe I should just create something in Pages (I bought that too). I buy photo developing accounts in $100 increments to save expense of developing photos of crazy things I shoot! (with a lens, that is)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If you don't find an app, I think I have a good budgeting PDF (if I can still find it).


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mint.com.  It's a simplified online version of Quicken (both are made by Intuit), and can automatically track pretty much any account that has an online login (which you can set up for almost anything).  I use it to track EVERYTHING, from credit cards, checking and savings accounts, home and auto loans, investment accounts.  It automatically totals and categorizes every transactions, and sets up preliminary budgets for you, which you can tweak to your heart's content.  You can set up new categories if the existing 100 or so don't suit you, and make rules to force certain types of transactions into whatever categories you want, or rename them automatically so they're easier to understand at a glance.  You can also flag charges as reimbursable, if you often buy/expense things for work, then those charges aren't reflected in your budget.  The only thing it doesn't track automatically is cash--which is a simple enough problem to work around, just set a "petty cash" budget for walking-around money, and use the credit card for everything possible--yes, even $1.32 transactions at the grocery store.

It's truly awesome, and totally free.  I've recommended it to a half-dozen people and they all love it.  I don't think they have an iPad-specific app yet, but the iPhone one works great.  It's a subset of the online functionality, and is great for keeping an eye on your finances or making small adjustments.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Geko29, can you track bills that aren't online?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

ooooh... mint.com sounds exactly like what I want and it even has functionality! I will search for an iPad version. I don't want a mini-view app. 

Thanks for taking the time to 'splain it!!!


If you find that PDF... send it along! [email protected]  (Yeppers, I even have a shopping email addy just for shopping - sheesh.)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, mint.com is pretty good! I signed up - had to order a pass card for BoA. Looks like this will work. I don't even have to ENTER anything - charges just show up.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Mint.com. It's perfect and the text alerts are awesome!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

mint.com is great!  But it doesn't recognize my bank.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I had to get a Safe Pass. Once I get it, it'll probably link to my bank. Links GREAT to AMEX. What I need though is a way to write down what I buy WHEN I buy it. AMEX is great, but that only shows up when the charge hits AMEX.

I created a Table in Pages and I can now just enter what I spend. My best bet is probably to stop spending! ha ha ha! I really like what little I know about Mint.com!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

akagriff said:


> Geko29, can you track bills that aren't online?


You can, but it's not automated, obviously. My mortgage balance/payment schedule isn't available in my online banking portal, even though it's from the same bank and under the same account number as 3 of my other accounts that DO show up. So I just update the outstanding balance every few months. Payments are already tracked, because they hit the checking account, so it's just the principal I have to manually adjust.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I had to get a Safe Pass. Once I get it, it'll probably link to my bank. Links GREAT to AMEX. What I need though is a way to write down what I buy WHEN I buy it. AMEX is great, but that only shows up when the charge hits AMEX.


Unless you do a lot of pre-ordering, or AMEX is REALLY slow, it should be alright (or at least it is for me). Generally charges on my two credit cards (MC and Discover) show up within about two days. Since I only check Mint every 2-3 days, that delay is fine with me--it at least gets you in the ballpark, and if I've made a large purchase that isn't yet listed in transactions, I generally remember that it's coming.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It looked cool but when it started asking me for my log-in and passwords to my thrift savings account (our retirement fund) - well, I don't care HOW SAFE it is.  That is scary.  With technology so advanced you just never know when someone could hack into their system and I'm not going to risk sharing our entire life savings/retirement information.  Stranger things have happened.  Better safe than sorry.

I also saw where they said if you delete your account they will continue to hold your information on file.  yikes


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> It looked cool but when it started asking me for my log-in and passwords to my thrift savings account (our retirement fund) - well, I don't care HOW SAFE it is. That is scary. With technology so advanced you just never know when someone could hack into their system and I'm not going to risk sharing our entire life savings/retirement information. Stranger things have happened. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> I also saw where they said if you delete your account they will continue to hold your information on file. yikes


I entered some stuff but not all. AMEX and BoA (once I get my safepass card, or whatever it's called).


----------

